# Superdeck deck and dock, Armorpoxy



## 123ozzie

I have a client that is interested in finishing a new PT deck with a "Rust-Oleum restore" type product. Looking for a maintenance free, slip resistance alternative to staining. I've read horrible reviews on Rust-Oleums product. Superdeck makes their deck and dock coating, and Armorpoxy makes a similar product. Anyone have any luck or opinion on these or any other similar products? Thanks in advance


----------



## Shakey0818

I use it on my wooden staging planks for better traction.It has been on a year outside and so far o good.I used the planks for a few months and not 1 chip,scratch, or flake came off.I would be weary of trying it on a customers deck.Hopefully i will try it on a small deck for rental property just incase it fails it won't take too much effort to remove it.


----------



## PressurePros

Imagine the worst nightmare you have had. Add Satan, Michael Myers, both your legs chopped off and Rosie O'Donnel and that would be sunshine compared to trying to remove one of these deck over products. There is no such thing as maintenance free. The pursuit of it has been the driving force of many scams and class action lawsuits. Over water.. 100% chance of failure. I don't know anything about the Superdeck product but if you see the word "silica" anywhere in the MSDS or product brochure.. run.


----------



## 123ozzie

which product on the planks, the superdeck?


----------



## Jmayspaint

I used the Superdeck Deck & Dock on an older PT deck last summer. I liked the way it went on, and it looked pretty good. It's an elastomeric, it has that thick rubbery look and feel. 
You have to add the anti skid yourself, walnut shells or something, didn't use it. 

It was the most expensive of all the products of that type that I looked at. 

The Olympic version is on one of my decks. It's a tougher looking film to me. Harder than the SD. 
Both are holding up well.


----------



## straight_lines

I was at a SW pro show and the dealer there swore it won't peel because the coating was very permeable. I suppose I could see its merits on a deck that needed replacing and allowing more years of use.

They are using a lot of it around the coastal areas, and he told me he could put me in touch with contractors using it and see how its holding up in person on some large jobs.

I have his card and plan on calling him next week for a job I have on a flip. Keeping in mind its a temporary fix for really bad decking boards and will have to be addressed down the road it makes sense.


----------



## The Paint Lady

I believe the Superdeck Deck & Dock has better coverage per gallon than Restore or Deckover, so it might not really be as expensive as it first appears. I believe spread rate is 100 square ft per gallon on Deck & Dock, more like 50 on Deckover. I've gotten really good feedback from some contractors I trust on this stuff.


----------



## Shakey0818

123ozzie said:


> which product on the planks, the superdeck?


I used the Rustoleum Restore.It is kinda tough to work with.It goes on kinda thick.Go by the directions and try to roll it in one direction and try not to work it too much.Rolling it leaves a rough and heavy coating like for better traction.I could see it being harsh on bare feet.If you can get it to lay down even then a brush would be best on a deck to lessen the amount of roughness.


----------



## Shakey0818

Heres a few pictures of my plankes.One side Restore and the other side Sikkens.I will try to take close up pictures tomorrow and also try to scratch or scrape them to test their durability after 1 year outside in The N.E. weather.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## richmondpainting

I'm trying the super deck next month...


----------



## emkobal

I'm new to the "coating" products. Would it be beneficial to put a sealer on the deck before putting on the coating? I was thinking of trying the Behr Deckover first. I haven't heard anything good past 6months on the SW elastmatic product, SuperDeck.


----------



## PressurePros

Behr Deck over after one year.


----------



## richmondpainting

PressurePros said:


> Behr Deck over after one year.


God..that's horrible. ..i have a deck I did with "restore"....lady called and said it's all over the yard...can't wait to see this.....


----------



## Gough

Shakey0818 said:


> I use it on my wooden staging planks for better traction.It has been on a year outside and so far o good.I used the planks for a few months and not 1 chip,scratch, or flake came off.I would be weary of trying it on a customers deck.Hopefully i will try it on a small deck for rental property just incase it fails it won't take too much effort to remove it.


I hate to bring this up, but you're not supposed to paint scaffold planks.


----------



## DPC

Super deck is not a SW product. It is made by Duckback.


----------



## cjames

DPC said:


> Super deck is not a SW product. It is made by Duckback.


Sherwin owns duckback

http://www.building-products.com/September-2013/Sherwin-Williams-Buys-Comexs-US-Operations/


----------



## Shakey0818

Gough said:


> I hate to bring this up, but you're not supposed to paint scaffold planks.


Why is that?


----------



## Monstertruck

cjames said:


> Sherwin owns duckback
> 
> http://www.building-products.com/September-2013/Sherwin-Williams-Buys-Comexs-US-Operations/


....which is owned by SW.


----------



## Monstertruck

Shakey0818 said:


> Why is that?


OSHA


Scaffold planks that have *accumulated layers* of paint, plaster, etc. are not permitted to remain in service [1926.451(b)(9)], because it is impossible to determine their condition. Dangerous splits may be hidden underneath these coatings.


----------



## Shakey0818

Monstertruck said:


> OSHA
> 
> 
> Scaffold planks that have *accumulated layers* of paint, plaster, etc. are not permitted to remain in service [1926.451(b)(9)], because it is impossible to determine their condition. Dangerous splits may be hidden underneath these coatings.


Tnx.That makes sense.


----------



## Julz

I have a lot of experience with Superdeck Products and when they came out with their elastomeric coating I was hesitant on how it would hold up when others failed. What I have seen in the field is this product peeling, and worst of all it remains tacky for months. 3 months after applying its should not be sticking and lifting when you put a chair on it. It looks horrible because dirt, pollen you name it sticks to it and it looks filthy. I would not use it on my deck. I can see this product eventually being re called.


----------



## Julz

*SW Ownd Duckback*



Monstertruck said:


> ....which is owned by SW.


Sherwin Williams aquisitioned the Comex group which Duckback was a part of, Deck & Dock was already on the market and they have been making deck stains out of nor cal for 20 years or more. Sherwin Came in under the ruse of merging with them and then sent an army of suits into their office and layed everyone off, from the office to production. As of today Duckback still makes their products but after Oct 2014 Sherwim Williams will be producing and shipping all of it from their facilities, and Duckback will just be the name they keep on it to keep the clients that have used it for years. I have used their stains for years but once Sherwin take over making it I may change, due to the changes they have already put into place. But deck and dock is going to be a nightmare. Wait and see.


----------



## prismhousepaintingpl

A deck is the perfect spot for outdoor entertaining. You can have barbeques and summer parties in the privacy of your own backyard. Why let your outdoor area go to waste? Putting a deck in your backyard is a great way to make use of yard space.
See the below decks which were designedy me


----------



## driftweed

We used superdeck for a deck last month. Will never do that again. Deck was previous coated with unknown paint. We pressure washed and sanded like crazy to get as clean a surface as possible. Spray & backroll 2 coats for ease of mind. On the steps we covered them with plastic during the painting and saved for last. We literally did everything in our power to be ultra clean.

When we got to the steps, I mixed the almond traction crap to spec. I bought an entire extra gallon just to be safe that I mixed to the correct ratio.

1 week later, the steps blistered and peeled. Called the rep for backup. Said sand it off and try again, since we had so much extra paint. Didn't offer to buy me an extra gallon or nothing. After the rep left, the customer called him a dumbass, and definitely was not satisfied. All I could do was offer to repaint it each time it fails.

Bad product, bad support. Until I can find a better product, I am out of the deck repainting biz.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy

Wow! This sounds almost as good as Arborcoat.


----------



## mudbone

Shakey0818 said:


> Heres a few pictures of my plankes.One side Restore and the other side Sikkens.I will try to take close up pictures tomorrow and also try to scratch or scrape them to test their durability after 1 year outside in The N.E. weather.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Looks a little shakey!:whistling2:


----------



## elginhouses

PressurePros said:


> Behr Deck over after one year.




Was this applied over an oil base paint?


----------



## AtlanticGreenPro

Just an FYI for anyone thinking about using DuckBack Super Deck Elastomeric coating or anyone these other Elastomeric coatings from some other manufactures.
1. Don't try repainting over a SuperDeck *Elastomeric coating* a month later or a year later... the new coat of Super deck *Elastomeric coating* WILL NOT adhere to the older coating layer of Super Deck Elastomeric coating and will just peal off... real ugly!.
2. Yes SuperDeck *Elastomeric coating* gets dirty real easy and is very slippery when wet... I know first hand... I just had to remove it from a concrete pool deck surface and the customer hated the product!!!... we didn't put it down, but were tasked with removing it!!
3. And DO NOT apply over concrete... it is near impossible to get off and the only way to remove it from concrete is with a 40 PSI water jet machine.
I'm not a big fan of the product.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Jmayspaint said:


> I used the Superdeck Deck & Dock on an older PT deck last summer. I liked the way it went on, and it looked pretty good. It's an elastomeric, it has that thick rubbery look and feel.
> You have to add the anti skid yourself, walnut shells or something, didn't use it.
> 
> It was the most expensive of all the products of that type that I looked at.
> 
> The Olympic version is on one of my decks. It's a tougher looking film to me. Harder than the SD.
> Both are holding up well.



Ha! Interesting that someone brought up this old thread. 

A month or two after I said "both are holding up well", right at the beginning of summer, the deck at my house done with the Olympic started going all to pieces. 

A couple months ago I found out that the one I had done with the Super Deck was falling apart also. Apparently it didn't even last a year. 










The stuff is just a bad idea all around. Glad I had only done one customer deck with it and it's pretty small.


----------



## PNW Painter

I almost used the Super Deck Elastomeric on a deck I just finished, but ended up using the Super Deck Solid Stain. Based on everyone's experiences I'm glad I went this route.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio Painter

The Superdeck Deck and Dock is excellent in my opinion. Figure about 100 sq ft / gallon and you will have it as heavy as it is meant to be.


----------



## PACman

I hear the Clark and Kensington Interior paint and primer works as well as Superdeck deck and dock does. Patience my friend.


----------



## PACman

Jmayspaint said:


> Ha! Interesting that someone brought up this old thread.
> 
> A month or two after I said "both are holding up well", right at the beginning of summer, the deck at my house done with the Olympic started going all to pieces.
> 
> A couple months ago I found out that the one I had done with the Super Deck was falling apart also. Apparently it didn't even last a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff is just a bad idea all around. Glad I had only done one customer deck with it and it's pretty small.


According to their own tech services people, all you need to do is put a coat of solid stain over that and you're good to go! Honest to god that's what they told me when I called them this past spring!

My P&L rep brought up the fact that I have access to the Superdeck deck and dock and I told him to never bring up the subject again if he liked selling to me. I think he got the message. I could have made A BOATLOAD of money selling that crap, but I would have pissed off way to many customers when it started pealing.


----------



## straight_lines

The test I did with dock revive 2.5 years ago is still holding up everywhere but where the weed eater hit it. 

Its sitting on the ground, super clean before application, mixed with duration and applied to spec. This is the only pic I have taken while cleaning.


----------



## PressurePros

elginhouses said:


> Was this applied over an oil base paint?


I don't know. Either a potential customer sent me the pic or a friend in the industry took it. Don't remember which. It was not a project I would have pursued in any event. I have witnessed my own failures of these types of finishes again and again.


----------



## PACman

PressurePros said:


> I don't know. Either a potential customer sent me the pic or a friend in the industry took it. Don't remember which. It was not a project I would have pursued in any event. I have witnessed my own failures of these types of finishes again and again.


I see these failures almost every day through the summer. It really pisses me off that these companies are able to get away with selling a product that is almost doomed to failure. From the get go it was a very bad concept.


----------



## canopainting

Jeez Luiz I just use super deck on the porch and steps at a commercial midtown office and older building with beat up wood and some peeling not ally. I think somewhere underneath all those coats of paint there was some kind a heavy duty mastic sprayed on there it's been covered up over the years and and the customer was adamant about using thick coating on the steps so I used super deck after after I cleaned and pressure washed and dried the surface I hope I won't be touching it up for the next five years


----------



## PACman

canopainting said:


> Jeez Luiz I just use super deck on the porch and steps at a commercial midtown office and older building with beat up wood and some peeling not ally. I think somewhere underneath all those coats of paint there was some kind a heavy duty mastic sprayed on there it's been covered up over the years and and the customer was adamant about using thick coating on the steps so I used super deck after after I cleaned and pressure washed and dried the surface I hope I won't be touching it up for the next five years


Cross your fingers. About 20-30% of the time it works fine from what I have picked up. Also being in a warm climate works in your favor. Having snow accumulate on it for 5 months a year seems to act like a paint stripper. It just wrinkles up and you can scrape it up with the edge of your boot.


----------

